# HELP! My saddle pad is rubbing my horse what do i do?



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Is the pad too big?
Did the other pads rub as well?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

get a new pad, problem solved lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Casey02 said:


> get a new pad, problem solved lol


 OP said they've tried other pads already


----------



## Kali (Mar 7, 2012)

I have tried several different pads and they all seem to rub.I have used neoprene type one, fleece ones, and nothing seems to help. I think the problem is that his back is so short :s


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm guessing we're talking about a western pad? I'd say that you should find a smaller pad... Like a barrel pad? Worth a try!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have that problem with my Mustang. His back is short and slightly dipped and every saddle/pad seems to rub him. When I finally got a saddle that fits him great the rubbing is very minimal and doesn't go down to the skin. But before that the hair would get pretty short. It was/is always more noticable in the winter when his hair is long. In the summer the sweat seems to lubricate his back and keeps the hair shaving effect to a minimum.

It's possible it is the flare of your saddle skirt more than the pad. I really don't have a solution other than finding the right saddle and pad combination. But I sympathize!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe a saddle problem? Just keep trying different ones or I would suggest a barrel pad =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like a saddle problem, not a saddle pad problem.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

We need pictures of the saddle with pad on and off your horse, and show the rubbing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would think it could be a saddle fit problem. Make sure the pad is clean.


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds more like a saddle problem if this is a western saddle than a pad problem but hard to say with out seeing a picture. 

One cause if it is a saddle problem will be with how the skirts are fitted during construction of the saddle. Are the skirts on your saddle laced together at the back right to the point of the skirts? If they are and the skirts were not blocked/fitted properly around the back point of the bar the skirts could be bowed down slightly and it could be the skirts are rubbing on his back. Its kind of hard to explain without some pictures. If your skirts are laced right to the end then you could just unlace them back a few inches which would allow the skirts to flex upward some and see if that helps your problem at all.

If its an english saddle then I don't have the foggiest idea what could be causing your problems!

Good Luck


----------

